
Ask HN: Completely lost interest in CS in college ,any way to get back? - packetdata
I used to have this burning passion for computers in Junior high, i was the only kid in HS that knew more that a sophmore in college,ran bunch of servers at home,did it conusting. They depression hit me,dropped out of high school i was still coding.Freshman year of college rolls around I had all these hopes and dreams of making it as a dev,working on small-medium scale projects contributing to the linux kernel etc.<p>But the system in my country is kinda rigged and forces freshman year students to take up general sciences like math,physics,engineering drawing,chemistry. I was unable to code the first year due to this, i did do some C embedded stuff but that was way to lame. By the time i hit second year i had lost all of my passion the only thing i wanted to do was study whatever that was thrown in front of me and have sex.<p>I lost myself somewhere along the way,in my third semester of Comp sci engineering i simply studied all of the 4 computer subjects like data structures,basic programming which i already knew in Hs like a zombie would scored some marks and literally did nothing,got involved with multiple  other vices and kept ignoring what i liked since i never felt like it.<p>Only in my fourth semester did i realize what i had been missing but now the problem is i cant seem to understand what i used to easily and what came to me naturally,even though i worked on some exciting small projects i can&#x27;t feel the passion i had before. I have been reading some OS books and i feel dumb as a nut,this stuff used to excite me before,i used to easily understand this.<p>i ended up getting a management intern at a tech firm since i thought i have reached the end of my programming career. Didn&#x27;t really like it,and i do want to get back to development,that is what i want to do but i feel dumb,really dumb.<p>I was the only freshman in my univ to win a inter-college hackathon in my freshman year,i cant even seem to recognise that person anymore.
======
uuoc
Step one, learn how to use punctuation correctly:

This: "college ,any" \- incorrect, the correct usage is "collage, any".

This: "collage,ran" \- also incorrect, the correct usage is "collage, ran"
(space _after_ the comma, comma _adjacent_ to the previous word).

This: "coding.Freshman" \- incorrect, the correct usage is "coding. Freshman"
(you sometimes find two spaces after the period, that is also acceptable).

The rest of your post is riddled with errors of these kinds. That and
spelling/grammar errors, all of which make you appear sloppy. And a sloppy
language using programmer is often a poor programmer. So step one is to begin
correcting these issues.

~~~
oisdjfdsf
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

"Step one, learn how to use punctuation correctly: This: "college ,any" \-
incorrect, the correct usage is "collage, any".

This: "collage,ran" \- also incorrect, the correct usage is "collage, ran"
(space after the comma, comma adjacent to the previous word).

This: "coding.Freshman" \- incorrect, the correct usage is "coding. Freshman"
(you sometimes find two spaces after the period, that is also acceptable).

The rest of your post is riddled with errors of these kinds. That and
spelling/grammar errors, all of which make you appear sloppy. And a sloppy
language using programmer is often a poor programmer. So step one is to begin
correcting these issues."

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

[http://www.dictionary.com/browse/collage](http://www.dictionary.com/browse/collage)

Don't be an asshole.

------
anoncoward111
Based on your story, I would advise you to get a day job that pays you a
liveable salary and isn't too stressful. And then on nights and weekends,
focus on building something that is fun and useful.

Make it a goal to get tons of users. Once you have those users, you'll be
qualified to get a job in tech, or attempt to turn it into a biz

------
rkhassen
I'd think it could be helpful to flip this question on its head: find things
that excite you, that you intrinsically find motivating. Put some energy into
getting re-acquainted with that energy within you rather than trying to get
excited about something you have lost interest in and learn to cultivate that
energy and see where it takes you.

------
mabynogy
It seems uni and the working world killed your faith. Ask yourself the purpose
of that. Don't follow what people are saying just because of their position. I
never buy something new without making myself an opinion on it.

------
Fjolsvith
Do you smoke weed? What you describe sounds like you picked up this side
habit.

